# New US 2010 Olympic Snowboard Unforms



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I like them alot, the jacket is sweet, and the worn blue jean snow pants, I think, really capture the American spirit. As corny as that sounds haha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

not really diggin the ripped pants thing, a little too socal for me. the jacket is nice.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

those pants are sick.. not really feelin the jacket tho.. bright colors r better imo


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

haha wow totally flipped opinions there ^^


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the jacket and would buy one if I could. The pants would be alot better with out the fake rips. The faded denim look I like though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Sick gear.. Cant wait to see what this stuff $ell$ for on ebay after the games..


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> haha wow totally flipped opinions there ^^


hahaha mayb i'm just too immature... loved the rips in the jeans!


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

looks sweet... love the jacket and ur right about the jeans haha, they do capture the american style.
I'm excited to see what team Canada is gonna be wearing since i'm Canadian-American...


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Not far from something I'd wear, but plaid and tatty jeans doesn't really say "Olympics" and "National Pride."


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

jacket looks like something from the yacht club .. obviously red white and blue is goin to be incorporated but its never been a color pallet ive liked and the same goes for plaid ... so for me these never had a chance heheh


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

They will look like hobo's with clean clothes.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

tbh I dont see why the olympics cant be like any other comp and just riders wear what they want with a numbered bib. dont give me the team shit cause this isnt a team event its an individual event so why cant they be individuals.. im sure moneys involved somewhere haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah, I think it'd be for money and advertisement purposes. now everyone can look like an olympian if you just buy this!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> tbh I dont see why the olympics cant be like any other comp and just riders wear what they want with a numbered bib. dont give me the team shit cause this isnt a team event its an individual event so why cant they be individuals.. im sure moneys involved somewhere haha


Olympic tradition. All the other events that are individual have team uniforms as well


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

gotta say as non american
it looks pretty good, love the jacket design


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

ehh, lumberjack much? I liked the last ones more.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Those uniforms are ugly. The reason why they look like lumberjack clothes is because some board-room focus group filled with pencil-pushing idiots (probably skiers) figured that they could probably sell replicas to wannabes.

Am i surprised to find the burton logo attached to that tacky mess? Not at all.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

that is ill. i could totally go for those blue jeans too!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> They will look like hobo's with clean clothes.


sounds like most snowboarders to me..


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

The pants are cool but I wouldn't go for the jacket. Overall I think it is pretty good I just don't understand why they don't wear what they want. This could be a problem for sponsors. They may not want a rider wearing something from the big B....


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> sounds like most snowboarders to me..


Even more so with flannel and fake torn up jeans :d


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

nvm misread that paragraph entirely.

i think the outfits look decent. not a fan of the jean look. i'd rather they sport some Airblaster.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Idk i like the whole thing.. although the jean idea seems a little ripped off of 686 no?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> Idk i like the whole thing.. although the jean idea seems a little ripped off of 686 no?


Not really, nomis makes outerwear with denim. Burton has had a few sets of outerwear with denim over the last few years.

For the record, I like the jacket, and jeans idea isn't terrible. But whats with the fake holes, a little too much in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

i predict an increase in newbie riders wearing actual jeans on the slopes after seeing the Olympians do it on TV. i'll be enjoying watching them leaf and fall on their wet asses.


----------



## molecom (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone know if these are on sale yet, or when they're going to be?


----------

